# ventil mit extra störung eingang



## WIX (14 Mai 2009)

hallo gemeinde
gibt es ein ventil: auf/zu aber mit extra eingang (für die sps) für die störung?

danke für die mühe


----------



## Sockenralf (14 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

geht es um Pneumatik-Ventile?

Wir verwenden gerne Ventile, die einen extra Ini für die Stellung des Kolbens haben (als Rückmeldung). Meinst du sowas?



MfG


----------



## WIX (14 Mai 2009)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> geht es um Pneumatik-Ventile?
> 
> ...


 
hallo Sockenralf
ich meine ein ventil, das mit 24 V DC (1 von der sps) AUF ist.
bei 0 V DC ist das ventil ZU.
ob das pneumatisch, hydrolisch.... spielt keine rolle
ich muss einfach sicher gehen dass bei 24v DC mein ventil ist auf und dafür brauche ich eine rückmeldung


----------



## Uwe Schröder (14 Mai 2009)

*Sicherheitsabfrage*

Hallo!

Es gibt Pneumatische Ventile mit Rückmeldung ( Firma Herion).
Es gibt Hydraulische Ventile mit Rückmeldung ( Firma Rexroth und Parker)

Das geht aber alles in Sicherheitstechik.
Bitte entsprechend beachten.
Sonst nochmals genauer die Aplikation beschreiben.

mfg Uwe


----------



## WIX (14 Mai 2009)

gelöscht.............................


----------



## WIX (14 Mai 2009)

@Uwe

hallo danke erst mal für die antwort

rückmeldung sagt, dass ein ventil zu oder auf ist
das hat mit der störung nix zu tun
noch mal:

gibt es keine möglichkeit eine störung bei einem ventil an die SPS mitzuteilen?????????
ich meine vielleicht durch eine eingang oder so


----------



## Uwe Schröder (14 Mai 2009)

*Nachtrag*

Hallo!

Es gibt eine "Stellungsmeldung".
- Ventil ist "auf"
- Ventil ist "zu"

Diese kommt meist von Initiatoren.

Die Meldung muß dann in der SPS entsprechend verarbeitet werden.
Meist sind dies aber Bausteiner "Sicherheits - SPS".

mfg Uwe


----------



## WIX (14 Mai 2009)

Uwe Schröder schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Es gibt eine "Stellungsmeldung".
> - Ventil ist "auf"
> ...


 
mmhhhhhhh
wenn es keine möglichkeit gibt eine störungen zu zeigen..
muss ich denn mit den Inis arbeiten:
Ventil AUFmachen (mit dem Steuersignal 1 aus dem sps-ausgang). falls keine rückmeldung dass das ventil (AUF) ist
nach einer zeit kommt denn muss die sps es als störung betrachten


----------



## Uwe Schröder (14 Mai 2009)

*Ja - genau so*

Hallo!

Genau so ist es!

Ventil auf Rückmeldung auf = alles Ok
wenn nicht = Störung

Genauso ist es bei ausschalten:

Ventil zu Rückmeldung zu = alles Ok
wenn nicht = Störung

Natürlich mit etwas Zeitverzögerung!

Bitte auf den Schaltausgang der Initiatoren achten.
Es gibt npn und pnp!
Normale SPS en verarbeiten PNP!
Aber z.B. in Japan gibt es npn!
Bei der Ventilbestellung bitte mit angeben!

mfg Uwe


----------



## WIX (14 Mai 2009)

Uwe Schröder schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Genau so ist es!
> 
> ...


 
hallo uwe

pnp und npn bipolar transistoren 
wieso soll ich darauf achten?
was steckt dahinter?


----------



## Uwe Schröder (14 Mai 2009)

*Initiatorenhilfe*

Hallo!

PNP haben Plus Pegel Ausgang am Initiator!
Das ist fasst immer so und passt an der SPS!

npn haben Minus Pegel Ausgang am Initiator!
Gibt es auch, würden aber an dem SPS Eingang (meist PNP) nicht funktionieren.

mfg Uwe


----------



## WIX (14 Mai 2009)

Uwe Schröder schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> PNP haben Plus Pegel Ausgang am Initiator!
> Das ist fasst immer so und passt an der SPS!
> ...


 
ich habe bißchen gegoogelt.ich bin auch deiner meinung

danke UWE


----------



## Freddy (14 Mai 2009)

*festo.com*

Heey

Schau mal unter www.festo.com

Sie bieten Pneumatikventile mit Positionsüberwachung...
oder sogar 2 Kanalige Sicherheitsventile für Notauskreise

MFG Freddy


----------

